# Looking for a bench vise



## memory (Jan 11, 2014)

I am looking into getting a bench vise to mount on my work table. One thing this will be used for is holding a chainsaw while sharpening it, I am sure it will get used for other stuff as well but the chainsaw is the main reason for buying this. We have other vices already for the more abusive stuff. I just want to put one on the work table that sits a little higher so I am not bent over while sharpening, killer on my back. So I don't think it will be abused all that much so I am not sure if I need to spend big bucks on a name brand like Wilton. 

We have a TSC near us and they carry Larin vices. They have some from $30 up to $100. Anybody have any experience with them? Even though this will not be abused, would I be wasting my money on this brand? It doesn't say on their website but I am sure they are made in china. 

If I were to get a good one, would I be better looking a used one? I am sure vices are like everything else these days, just not made to last. What kind of stores sells good vices? I am not looking for a specific size, a 4" would do the job, of course you know what they say, the bigger the better.

What kind of vices do you all use and what kind would you stay away from?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2014)

Lot of junky, cast vises out there. They don't even take the time to finish the rough castings much. 

Many are made in India or Mexico as well as China. 

Wilton makes some really nice machinist's vices, but they cost as much as a pro saw. Sears vises are only warrantied for a year (not unlimited) unlike Craftsman hand tools. 

I have found some solid old vises on CL and at garage sales, but that is hit or miss. 

Good luck. 

Philbert


----------



## lfnh (Jan 11, 2014)

Parker.
Make sure jaws close parallel (business card trick) and swivel's base etc not cracked or weldled)
They are out there and not at bray prices either.


----------



## memory (Jan 14, 2014)

I know brands like Wilton, Parker, Columbian, and others are the good vises but I do not want to spend several hundred dollars on a vise. I main use will be sharpening chainsaw chains and other light duty stuff. This vise will not be used for anything real abusive, at least that is the plan. I don't mind spending $50 to $100 on the top end.

I have looked on craigslist and didn't really find that much at all. I really don't have to have a new vise but just not seeing to many used ones. I don't have much time to go to auctions and yard sales.

What about the vises that Sears carry? Is the craftsman brand any good? Again, for the planned use, I think whatever I buy would last many years even if I bought one from TSC.

Another thing, if you buy a brand new Wilton today, would it be the same quality as it was years ago. For example, on ebay there is a brand new Wilton 675 5 1/2" for $90. http://www.ebay.com/itm/WILTON-675-...240009394?pt=Clamps_Vises&hash=item3382eea2b2 Would that be something worth getting?

What type of material is better in a vise, cast iron or steel? It seems I have read that cast iron is better but I thought cast iron was more prone to breaking from hard hits.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you tried harbor freight?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 14, 2014)

Forged would be best. There are different grades/quality of cast iron. A neighbor bought a cheap, over-sized vise at a home center, assuming that it would hold up better to light use, but it cracked on him.

Craftsman vises are only warrantied for a year. Wilton makes several different lines, at different price points.

Start with a store you trust. 

Philbert


----------



## memory (Jan 14, 2014)

I have not tried Harbor Freight yet. I figured they would be the same China made low quality stuff. 

What kind of warranty does the other vises have? I figured one year would be normal for any vise as the manufacture knows it is going to be abused most likely. 

Is there a certain line of Wiltons to stay away from?


----------



## imagineero (Jan 22, 2014)

buy it once, buy it right. Look around and you'll get a quality vice used for not much more than the new throway rubbish is. Some people actually give them away. I've got two older forged vices (probably mid 60's) that I picked up for very little. Took time, but keep your eye open. Did some work for a customer last week who had an old vice in the shed, good quality forged 6" vice, probably worth $400~$500 at todays prices. They had bought the property and planned on demolishing the old garage to build a new one, they were going to throw everything in the garage into a skip! I asked and they said help yourself.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 22, 2014)

I just picked up two 6" vises for $113 total from Sears on sale. One of them is great especially for the money the other does not close square so I will likely exchange it. I was planning on spending hundreds of dollars but with the exchange/warranty at sears I figure I will make out pretty well with a little effort.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 24, 2014)

Where are you in Southern Indiana are you? If the weather holds I will be in New Albany Sunday and have a Columbian 44 I would sell and could bring with me.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Where are you in Southern Indiana are you? If the weather holds I will be in New Albany Sunday and have a Columbian 44 I would sell and could bring with me.


Columbian is the bomb baby!! I love mine! About the only vise that'll even come close to a Columbian is a Wilton tradesman or machinists vise!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to attend a 2 day Amish auction in PA every year that would bring in 2500-3000 buyers. They would have as many as 6-8 auctioneers going at once. One year late on the second day I was able to buy a pallet of vices (mostly Wiltons) for $50. The first one I sold I made my investment back, one day I will wish I kept one or two of them.


----------



## old_soul (Jan 27, 2014)

memory said:


> I have not tried Harbor Freight yet. I figured they would be the same China made low quality stuff.
> 
> What kind of warranty does the other vises have? I figured one year would be normal for any vise as the manufacture knows it is going to be abused most likely.
> 
> Is there a certain line of Wiltons to stay away from?


 

I agree with you. I couldn't find a good vice either that wasn't chinese crap. Harbor scrap can keep their junk at the store.

Ended up getting an old craftsman at an auction for 10 bucks. I had to unbolt it from the table but it was still in good shape and built heavier than the new ones of today........

Guessing its around 35 years old, weighs 40#

Good luck in your search...............


----------



## memory (Jan 27, 2014)

I may have wasted my money but I bought a 4" Larin vise from TSC for $30. For what I intend to do with it, I think it will do fine, mainly used for chain saw sharpening. But if something does happen to it, I will not buy another one, this thing is not made well at all. 

I am still on the lookout for a good quality larger vise, something that can take the abuse.


----------



## jerry quinn (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought this one at a flea market for around 10.00 dollars. It`s made in new york by the prentiss co. Don`t know how old it is but it will hold. Very smooth when tightening.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 16, 2014)

this is interesting.....opcorn:


----------

